# Smoking Chimney



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Either your damper isn't opened or you need a chimney sweep, if it's a wood burner.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Am.Fireplace (Dec 15, 2011)

*It might be an inadequate flow problem*

Hi,

There are a couple things that might be the cause of your chimney problems. It seems like your chimney doesn't have adequate flow. Your flow capacity is determined by the size of your connector, the flue, other passageways in the system and the amount of resistance offered by obstacles such as dampers or heat reclaimers, bends or buildup of creosote in the system. When was the last time that a chimney cleaning professional removed the creosote from your chimney?

Other factors which could reduce flow include: air leaks in a chimney; or venting multiple appliances into a single flue. Is your kitchen hood venting into your chimney flue?

It's impossible for me to determine what the cause of your problems may be without looking at your chimney. You should have a CSIA certified chimney professional look into it.

Clayton Brink
American Fireplace
www.americanchimneyservices.com


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Has the chimney ever worked properly--or is this a new situation?

Do you have forced air heating?

Have you tried lighting the fire place with a window open?

More clues,please.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Have you tried lighting the fire place with a window open?


We have a wood burning insert. This works for us if we have trouble getting it to draw.


----------

